# Bear Bait



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I ended up with more bread than I need. Free to the first person to come get it.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

*bear bait*

I might take some depending on where you are located! How do I get a hold of you?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought the same thing for my bear hunt and ended up with not enough. Unless you've filled your tag already.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm sure Ben filled his tag. No way he would quit early and give his bread away.
Only question is where is the pic?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The bread has already been taken. Actually, my hunt hasn't even started yet. I just knew that I didn't need as much as I had. The bread was kind of a last minute addition to the 2500lbs of good bait I already have. Now if we could just bring on June 3!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

What area are you hunting? Just curious. I hunted the North slope a few years back and loved it....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

archerben said:


> The bread has already been taken. Actually, my hunt hasn't even started yet. I just knew that I didn't need as much as I had. The bread was kind of a last minute addition to the 2500lbs of good bait I already have. Now if we could just bring on June 3!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2500# :shock::shock: ??? What did you do, Led a couple horses in and "choot'em" ??


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> 2500# :shock::shock: ??? What did you do, Led a couple horses in and "choot'em" ??


I've thought about that before. A $25 BLM auction horse sounds just about right. But no, I didn't walk in a couple of horses and choote'm. Rather, I stumbled into a pile of granola, popcorn, various frosting/icing, garlic spread, and liquid marshmallow. I should have these bears good and cracked out before I'm done.


----------

